# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ξένα κλασσικού τύπου (Παντόφλες) >  Elobey VIII [Paul, Πωλ]

## Leo

Μια ακόμη παντόφλα της γραμμής. Φωτογραφία 29.01.2006

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 10985

----------


## Trakman

Πωλ εν πλω στο Ρίο-Αντίρριο

----------


## Leo

Ο *Πωλ* στη εσπερινή του άφιξη στο Αντίριο χθές. Για τον φίλο heraklio και μόνο.

----------


## GIIANNHS

*ΤΟ ΓΝΩΣΤΟ ΠΩΛ*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 74165

----------


## xara

Το PAUL φεύγει...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rVjlroRQ64

 :Wink:

----------


## CORFU

ωραιο video ειχα πολλα χρονια να ακουσω αυτον τον ηχο και να δω ενα ακομα φερρυ απο τα παλια τον Αργοναυτη και το Πωλ. Ακομα ενα video θα μαs εκανε λιγο καλο ετσι δεν ειναι???

----------


## Nikolaos40

Ρε παιδιά μια ώρα έκανε να κάνει τη στροφή. Τι χάλι είναι αυτό;  :Razz:

----------


## GameManiacGR

Το Πωλ στο Ρίο πριν μερικά χρόνια.Για τους φίλους pantelis2009,ionian star,tasos@@@,corfu και οσους ξεχνάω!
MOV05287.MPG_snapshot_00.01_[2011.01.16_17.40.35].jpg

----------


## xara

Τώρα που βρίσκεται;
Μαρόκο;

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε GameManiacGR, τώρα το είδα :Sad: .
Αλήθεια ξέρει κανείς που βρίσκετε;;;

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το _Πωλ_ έφυγε από την χώρα μας τον _Απρίλιο 2010_, ρυμουλκούμενο (μαζί με το _Θάσος IV_) από το ρ/κ _Άγιος Νεκτάριος_ με (πρώτο) προορισμό την Καζαμπλάνκα στο Μαρόκο.

Δραστηριοποιείται πλέον στην Ισημερινή Γουινέα (Δυτ. Αφρική) για εταιρεία τεχνικών έργων, με νέο όνομα το _Elobey VIII_.

Έχει κατασκευαστεί το _1975_ (Builder : United Shipping Yard, Athens, Greece) με αριθμό νηολογίου _Ν.Π. 4983_ και φέρει _ΙΜΟ 7422855_.

----------


## Apostolos

Σε ένα δεξαμενισμό του στο καρνάγιο του Καράγιωργα τον Οκτώβριο του 2004

ΠΩΛ (Custom).jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ωραία τα στοιχεία του Γιώργου και η φωτο του Απόστολου. Πρέπει να ενημερωθεί και το όνομα του.
Μόνο και μόνο απο το όνομα του Πωλ, φαίνετε ότι ανήκε στον Κο Παπαϊωαννίδη.

----------


## CORFU

> Το _Πωλ_ έφυγε από την χώρα μας τον _Απρίλιο 2010_, ρυμουλκούμενο (μαζί με το _Θάσος IV_) από το ρ/κ _Άγιος Νεκτάριος_ με (πρώτο) προορισμό την Καζαμπλάνκα στο Μαρόκο.
> 
> Δραστηριοποιείται πλέον στην Ισημερινή Γουινέα (Δυτ. Αφρική) για εταιρεία τεχνικών έργων, με νέο όνομα το _Elobey VII_.
> 
> Έχει κατασκευαστεί το _1975_ (Builder : United Shipping Yard, Athens, Greece) με αριθμό νηολογίου _Ν.Π. 4983_ και φέρει _ΙΜΟ 7422855_.



νομιζω οτι αυτοι ειχαν παρει και το ΘAΣΟΣ Ι και το ονομασαν Elobey VI

----------


## a.molos

Pol 001.jpgΤο  γνωστό ferry στο δίαυλο κατά την διάρκεια κατασκευής της γέφυρας, με κίνηση ανάμεσα στους πυλώνες απο μικρά & μεγάλα πλοία.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

_Νοέμβριος 2010_, και βλέπουμε το _ΠΩΛ_ ως _ELOBEY VIII_ σε τοποθεσία (Kogo) της Ισημερινής Γουινέας, όπου βρίσκονται εγκαταστάσεις της τεχνικής εταιρίας SOMAGEC στην οποία ανήκει (μαζί με άλλες παλιές μας παντόφλες). Στην πρύμη του διαβάζουμε το λιμάνι νηολόγησης, _MALABO G.E._ (*G*uinea *E*quatorial). 

flickr_Joaquin Giraldo M_06.jpg
*Πηγή :** flickr - Joaquin Giraldo M*.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Πωλ ξεκινά ένα ακόμη του ταξιδάκι Ρίο - Αντίρριο το 2009. Γι όλους τους φίλους που το θυμούνται.

----------


## avvachrist

> Το Πωλ ξεκινά ένα ακόμη του ταξιδάκι Ρίο - Αντίρριο το 2009. Γι όλους τους φίλους που το θυμούνται.


Αχ αυτός ο ήχος των μηχανών του... Τα καλοκαίρια όταν δούλευε νύχτα και υπήρχε ησυχία ακουγόταν μέχρι την πλαζ της Πάτρας!

----------


## sotos89

Ηταν όντως απο τα πιο "φασαριόζικα"του ριου αντιρρίου μαζι με την Άτζελα το Νικόλαος Κ κ.α.Άυτο που θυμαμαι πιο χαρακτηριστικά και πιο προσφατα ηταν το 'Ατζελα που εκανε το πιο δυνατό θορυβο απόλα.Θυμαμαι τις νύχτες  εως περσυ που επικρατούσε ησυχια οταν έβαζε μπρος ακουγόταν εως τη Ναυπακτο και πολυ πιο περα...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Νεότερη φωτογραφία του _ΠΩΛ - ELOBEY VIII_, από την δυτική Αφρική. Μόλις το περασμένο φθινόπωρο _(2014)_  στην τοποθεσία Kogo της Ισημερινής Γουινέας, σε τεχνικά έργα και την  κατασκευή του ξενοδοχείου "Hotel Resort". Σε δεύτερο πλάνο, βλέπουμε και το _AIAS - ELOBEY Χ_.

Kogo - Guinea Ecuatorial_11-2014_2.jpg

Από το flickr και τα άλμπουμς της τεχνικής εταιρείας SOMAGEC.

----------


## tolaras

Θυμάμαι, το ΠΩΛ, υπήρχε σε μια φωτογραφία ενός βιβλίου του δημοτικού...
Δυστυχώς, δεν έχω πια αυτό το βιβλίο... Αλλά το θυμάμαι σαν ήταν χτες!

----------


## Επτάνησος_1989

> Θυμάμαι, το ΠΩΛ, υπήρχε σε μια φωτογραφία ενός βιβλίου του δημοτικού...
> Δυστυχώς, δεν έχω πια αυτό το βιβλίο... Αλλά το θυμάμαι σαν ήταν χτες!


Το θυμάμαι και εγώ αυτό το βιβλίο με την φωτογραφία του Πώλ στο δημοτικό και λεγόταν ''Εμείς και ο κόσμος''.

----------


## tolaras

Ναι σωστα, τωρα που το λες...

----------


## sotiris97

https://youtu.be/M4D5PX6daBE?t=9
και ενα βιντεακι με το πλοίο πριν 3 χρονια (τοτε τουλαχιστον ανεβηκε)..δειχνει πλανα απο το ταξιδι του πλοιου τουλαχιστον στα 16 πρωτα του λεπτα  απο το Cogo λογικα προς το νησι Corisco σε αρκετα καλη κατασταση....γενικα τα πλοια τα οποια βαζουν και κοσμο μεσα προσπαθουν να τα διατηρουν σε καλη κατασταση οπως το ΑΙΑΣ που δραστηριοποιειται πανω κατω στην ιδια γραμμη.......

----------


## sotiris97

http://www.shipspotting.com/photos/m...3/2/531231.jpg
Μια φώτο του πλοίου στο Πέραμα το  2007

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πριν πολύ καιρό, ούτε θυμάμαι πόσο, είχα παρατηρήσει στο marinetraffic ένα στίγμα πλοίου στην Γκαμπόν (Δυτική Αφρική) που μου είχε κάνει εντύπωση διότι εξέπεμπε με Ελληνική σημαία, ως επιβατηγό, με μέτρα 61 x 15, χωρίς όμως αριθμό ΙΜΟ, και χωρίς να υπάρχει φωτογραφία του στο marinetraffic. Έκανε δρομολόγια ανάμεσα Port-Gentil και Libreville με το όνομα _LE NDINDI_, το οποίο βέβαια δεν παρέπεμπε σε καμμία γνωστή μας πρώην Ελληνική παντόφλα. Τότε λοιπόν είχα υποθέσει μήπως επρόκειτο για το _LE GAMPA (ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ)_ και είχε μετονομαστεί, και αυτή μου η υπόθεση βασιζόταν στο ότι στην Γκαμπόν -από όσα γνώριζα- είχαν πουληθεί μόνο δύο παντόφλες μας, το *LE GAMPA (ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ)* και το _SETTE CAMA (ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΡΥΠΗΤΗ)_. Ας δούμε και το σχετικό screenshot από το marinetraffic για του λόγου το αληθές.

Screenshot.jpg

Σήμερα λοιπόν σε ειδησεογραφικό site με άρθρο σχετικό με την κατασκευή ναυπηγείων στην Γκαμπόν, βρήκα φωτογραφία όπου λύεται το μυστήριο του υπό Ελληνική σημαία πλοίου _LE NDINDI_, μιας και μπορούμε να δούμε ότι δεν είναι άλλο από το πρώην _ELOBEY VIII - ΠΩΛ_.

yatta.club_gabon.jpg
_Πηγή : yatta.club_gabon_

Όπως βλέπουμε, όχι και σε τόσο καλή κατάσταση (συνηθισμένη όμως για την Αφρική), σε παραλία πολύ κοντά στο Port-Gentil, και πολύ κοντά του το *LE GAMPA (ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ)*. Λογικά λοιπόν, δεν ανήκει πλέον στην εταιρεία τεχνικών έργων Somagec αλλά σε εταιρεία της Γκαμπόν.

Tα δύο πλοία μας, μπορούμε να τα δούμε και σε εικόνα από δορυφόρο (Google maps), στην ίδια ακριβώς θέση με την παραπάνω φωτογραφία, μόνο που ανάμεσα στο _ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ_ και στα δύο μικρά καταμαράν υπάρχει μία ακόμα παντόφλα, αλλά και άλλη μία ακόμα (!!!!!) δεξιά από το _ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ_ (επάνω), οι οποίες βέβαια δεν είναι καθόλου εύκολο να αναγνωριστούν (δεν είναι καμμία τους το *ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΡΥΠΗΤΗ*), μιας και όπως είπα πιό πάνω μέχρι σήμερα γνωρίζαμε μόνο για το _ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ_ και το _ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΡΥΠΗΤΗ_ ότι είχαν πουληθεί στην Γκαμπόν. Καμμία ιδέα κανείς ???

screenshot_Port Gentil.jpg

Μιά σκέψη που μπορώ να κάνω είναι ότι η πρώτη επάνω παντόφλα, είναι πολύ πιθανόν το _ΑΜΦΙΤΡΗΤΗ_, κι αυτό γιατί και τα νησιά Sao Tome & Principe όπου έχει πουληθεί είναι πολύ κοντά στην Γκαμπόν, αλλά και γιατί ταιριάζει στα μέτρα μιας και είναι μικρότερη από τα 60μετρα _ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ_ και _ΠΩΛ_ (το ΑΜΦΙΤΡΗΤΗ είναι 50μετρο), και δεν διακρίνεται Π στην πλώρη της.

----------


## sotiris97

Ειλικρινά Γιώργο προσωπικά σε ευχαριστώ που με τη συνεισφορά της φωτογραφίας του πρώην ΠΩΛ   λύθηκε  το μυστήριο με το όνομα LE NDINDI το οποίο παρακολουθούσα συνέχεια πέρσι  με σχεδόν καθημερινά δρομολόγια  από το Port-Gentil προς το Libreville και είχα υποθέσει όπως κι εσύ ότι επρόκειτο για το πρώην δικό μας Κυριάκος.  
Εντύπωση μου προκαλεί το γεγονός ότι και τα δύο πλοία φέρουν ελληνική σημαία στις βάσεις δεδομένων( μήπως κρύβεται καμία ελληνική διαχειριστρια εταιρεία από πίσω???......ποιος ξέρει.....)
Από την άλλη στο ΑΙΣ φαίνονται πλοία που εκπέμπουν σαν Passenger Vessels  κάνοντας τη γραμμή αυτή που θα μπορούσαν  κάλλιστα να προκεινται για πρώην δικές μας παντόφλες ,  ίσως και αυτές που συζητάμε.....
Τέλος στη φωτογραφία από το δορυφόρο που μας παρέθεσες στην οποία είχα κι εγώ αναρωτηθεί παλαιότερα  καθώς έπαιρνα με τη σειρά όλα τα λιμάνια  ψάχνοντας παντόφλες...ποιο να είναι το πλοίο ανάμεσα με διαστάσεις 60Χ12  περίπου ,  έχω υποθέσει πως επρόκειτο για το ΕRINI  που παρακολουθούμε τελευταία διότι ταιριάζει στις διαστάσεις που ανέφερα και επίσης είχα αποκλείσει τα υπόλοιπα που έχουν πωληθεί γενικά στην Αφρική και λόγω της γενικότερης μορφής του.
Όσο για το πάνω δεξιά το πιο πιθανό είναι να επρόκειτο για το ΑΜΦΙΤΡΊΤΗ  γιατί εκτός από τις διαστάσεις που μας παρέθεσες καθώς και την πολύ σωστή παρατήρηση σου για την μη ύπαρξη Π , αχνοφαίνεται και το μπλε χρώμα στα πλαινά του αλλά και το σκεπαστό στο κατάστρωμα το οποίο είχαμε δει σε παλαιότερο πόστ στο θέμα του.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Εντύπωση μου προκαλεί το γεγονός ότι και τα δύο πλοία φέρουν ελληνική σημαία στις βάσεις δεδομένων( μήπως κρύβεται καμία ελληνική διαχειριστρια εταιρεία από πίσω???......ποιος ξέρει.....)


Όχι όχι φίλε μου Σωτήρη, παρόλο που λένε πως όποια πέτρα κι αν σηκώσεις πάνω στην γη θα βρεις από κάτω έναν ρωμιό , καμία ελληνική διαχειρίστρια εταιρεία δεν κρύβεται πίσω από τα _ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ (LE GAMBA)_ και *ΠΩΛ (ELOBEY VIII - LE NDINDI)*.

Για να βάλουμε τα πράγματα στην θέση τους, καμία βάση δεδομένων δεν αναφέρει ότι φέρουν Ελληνική σημαία, όλες αναφέρουν άγνωστη σημαία (FLAG Not Known). Η Ελληνική σημαία εμφανίζεται μόνο στο σύστημα AIS, και αυτό πολύ απλά διότι δεν μπήκε κανείς στον κόπο ……να την αλλάξει στις συσκευές των δύο πλοίων όταν αυτά πουλήθηκαν και έφυγαν από την χώρα μας !!! Κατά πάσαν βεβαιότητα λοιπόν φέρουν και τα δύο σημαία κάποιας Αφρικανικής χώρας.

Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι από όλες τις παντόφλες μας που πουλήθηκαν στην Αφρική (και πολύ περισσότερο στην δυτική) ελάχιστες φέρουν ενημερωμένα στοιχεία στις βάσεις δεδομένων, και ακόμα πιο ελάχιστες εκπέμπουν σήμα στο σύστημα ΑΙS.

Οι συντριπτικά περισσότερες αναφέρονται στις βάσεις δεδομένων (π.χ. στο equasis.org) ακόμα με το Ελληνικό τους όνομα, υπό άγνωστη σημαία, και με άγνωστη πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία (RPTD SOLD UNDISCLOSED INTEREST). Θα μπορούσα να σου αναφέρω πάρα πολλά παραδείγματα, για συντομία όμως θα αναφερθώ μόνο στις παντόφλες μας που είχαν πουληθεί στην τεχνική κατασκευαστική εταιρεία της δυτικής Αφρικής, την SOMAGEC .

_Δέκα (10)_ παντόφλες μας, οι οποίες πήρανε στην Αφρική όλες το όνομα _ELOBEY_ με αρίθμηση. Και από αυτές τις δέκα, μόνο οι δύο αναφέρονται στο equasis με τα σωστά σημερινά τους στοιχεία. _ELOBEY XI (πρώην ΚΑΜΠΕΡΟΣ Ι)_ και _ELOBEY XII (πρώην ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ Γ)_, και οι δύο υπό σημαία Ισημερινής Γουινέας (Equatorial Guinea).

Οι υπόλοιπες οκτώ αναφέρονται όλες ακόμα με το Ελληνικό τους όνομα, υπό άγνωστη σημαία και άγνωστο Call Sign. Για τρεις δεν αναφέρεται ούτε καν εταιρεία (RPTD SOLD UNDISCLOSED INTEREST),

_ΕΡΕΤΡΙΑ (ELOBEY I)
ΑΡΓΟΝΑΥΤΗΣ Τ (ELOBEY IX)
ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ (ELOBEY X)_

Για άλλες τρεις αναφέρεται η παλιά τους πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία στην Ελλάδα,

_ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ Π (ELOBEY V)
ΠΩΛ (ELOBEY VIII – LE NDINDI)
ΑΝΤΖΕΛΑ (ELOBEY XIII)_

Και για τις άλλες δύο αναφέρεται ως πλοιοκτήτρια η SOMAGEC.

_ΘΑΣΟΣ Ι (ELOBEY VI)
ΘΑΣΟΣ IV (ELOBEY VII)_

Και εννοείται βέβαια, πως τα ονόματα τους στην Αφρική μπορέσαμε να τα μάθουμε μόνο από φωτογραφίες που προέκυψαν από πολλών ωρών αναζητήσεις στο διαδίκτυο.

----------

